# HUGE sale on the best liquid research chems on the net! IronMag Research!



## heavyiron (Aug 28, 2014)

[h=2]25% Off Labor Day Sale - IronMag Research Chems[/h]*The BIGGEST sale in IronMag Research history, in honor of Labor Day!


IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. 
All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. All IMR research chemicals are clean and pure!





25% OFF DISCOUNT CODE: LABOR14

IMR does not sell any product until we review the testing reports on EVERY single batch. 
No "hit or miss" research. Highest purity EVERY time!

These are the absolute finest of research chemicals period!
Products are all in large 60ml sealed glass bottles with dropper!



Clenbuterol HCL
Liothyronine Sodium (T3)
Liquid Anastrozole
Liquid Clomiphene Citrate
Liquid Tamoxifen Citrate
Pramipexole HCL
Tadalafil Citrate
Exemestane


Precision measuring tool available


Measuring Tool


Products shipped USPS priority mail. Guaranteed rush shipping option available for a small fee.

Expert customer support 7 days per week.

You can expect the highest quality and most reliable research chemicals with suburb customer service from IronMag Research Chems!

25% OFF ENTIRE STORE - DISCOUNT CODE: LABOR14





*_Information is for educational purposes ONLY. Research chemicals are not meant for human consumption._​


----------



## theestone (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice deal.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 28, 2014)

Just placed an order.  Thanks for the advice heavy!


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 29, 2014)

Cant pass this one up.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2014)

*25% off PLUS buy 3 get one free PLUS free shipping on orders over $200!

We will NEVER have a better sale than this. This is rock bottom basement pricing for a limited time!

**DISCOUNT CODE - LABOR14*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 29, 2014)

dang good deal


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *25% off PLUS buy 3 get one free PLUS free shipping on orders over $200!
> 
> We will NEVER have a better sale than this. This is rock bottom basement pricing for a limited time!
> 
> **DISCOUNT CODE - LABOR14*


*Last day for this HUGE sale!*


----------



## strongman760 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tried to get in on this sale but I can't get site to work tonight when I click on shopping cart it keeps saying cart empty for some reason


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Tried to get in on this sale but I can't get site to work tonight when I click on shopping cart it keeps saying cart empty for some reason


There may have been a temporary server issue with the cart hosting. Seems to work now brother.


----------



## Bucks10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Tried last night as well and the cart was out of service.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2014)

Working now guys and the sale is still up!


----------



## strongman760 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks I got an email this morning too saying it was gtg. The guys are quick and on too of it, I got my order placed!!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 2, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Thanks I got an email this morning too saying it was gtg. The guys are quick and on too of it, I got my order placed!!


Good to hear brother!

Enjoy!


----------



## dagambd (Sep 2, 2014)

Received my order today and ordered on Friday. Very quick.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 3, 2014)

dagambd said:


> Received my order today and ordered on Friday. Very quick.


Great to hear!

Enjoy your research!


----------



## j.boogie (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Heavyiron. Can you send me a message. Need to ask you something


----------

